# Other Dog Owners



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Does anyone else ever get really annoyed by the attitude and behaviour of other dog owners?!

We met a woman on our local park this morning with a collie dog which was off leash, as was Ferdie. As Ferdie usually does he went trotting over to say hello and instantly the woman grabbed her dog and was straining to hold it back and shouted over for us to put Ferdie on his lead! As far as we could tell both dogs were absolutely fine - no sign of any aggression at all - and would probably have had a good sniff of each other and then been happy to go on their way. 

I'm sure that a lot of the time dog owners can create problems out of a situation by pulling their dogs off and getting stressed and panicky, whereas if they just left the dogs free to greet one another and socialise there would be no problem at all. I think dogs are very perceptive and if they feel their owners start to stress out they will automatically think there is something to get stressed about too and this can create aggression.

As I'm sure other vizsla owners will agree, vizslas are extremely friendly and sociable dogs that generally just want a chance to say hello to other dogs they see. Ferdie is now nearly 10 months old and has never shown the slightest sign of aggression with any other dog - in fact the other day we met a 14 week old puppy and Ferdie was rolling on his back and being the more submissive of the two! We're always careful if we see another dog coming on a lead and will generally try to put Ferdie on his lead too as I know dogs can be more likely to be aggressive if approached when they're on a lead, but if another dog is running free too we tend to assume that the dog is friendly and the owner happy for it to play with other dogs. We've always felt it important to get Ferdie socialised well with other dogs from a young age. It's just a shame when other owners seem to want to yank their dogs away. It also annoys me when owners of smaller dogs see Ferdie coming and instantly pick their dogs up and try to hold them out of his way, as you can guarantee that will make Ferdie jump up as he tries to say hi to it!

I think all new dog owners should be made to watch the Dog Whisperer and see how Cesar Milan gets dogs to act with one another before they are allowed to take their dogs out!!

Sorry, I just felt like having a rant!!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi ev,

think you are right there. My pup comes on Tuesday so no long walks just yet, but the Dog Wisperer is a regular feature in our household, as are the books. Part of the fun of Vizslas from what I have researched is thier love of running off lead and I for one will be doing this as often as I can.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Fortunately I don't have that problem to deal with. I'm generally alone in the state forest. It's actually kind of rare to see anyone in the forest when hunting season isn't in effect. 
I do try to always keep my dogs under control and keep them from "visiting" until I can get to them, but,,,,,,,,,,,, dogs are dogs.

I've never owned a TV, ergo I've never seen the Dog Whisperer. What is his philosophy for introducing dogs?


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree that most Vizslas are super friendly and just want a sniff to say dog "hi" and then be on their merry way. I have met owners at the beach that get a little peeved when Snickers wants to say hello to their dogs. I have come across them saying, "That I'm not responsible if my dog bites yours...that's why there's a leash law..." Which is true, but RELAX....if that's the case, don't come to a beach where there's lots of dogs off leash having fun. Knock on wood that Snickers has come across some aggressive dogs on leashes, but he has really quick reflexes and has dodged their nips. Not everyone has a Vizsla, but if they did they would tell themselves that they didn't know what they were missing...guaranteed!!!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi gunnr,

his philosophy is not so much teaching dogs to meet other dogs, but more how to have well ballanced dog. He does this by advising people to treat dogs as dogs, not humans and using exercise, discipline and affection in that order. It is also all about being your dogs pack leader so it knows its place and doesn't try to be dominant over you, thus giving an obedient loving dog.

Thats the theory anyway !!!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi English V,
I think your rant hads merit. My thing is that when I'm street walking Blaze on leash, I don't cross the road to meet another dog, and prefer the other owner let us go on our way too,as I am trying to instill in Blaze that when we are on leash walks he must be focused on "my lead", and the purpose is to get the walk in. When off lead in an unofficial off leash location, I think that unless you want to let your dog socialize then don't bring them.
Carolyn


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

WELL I GET REALLY ANNOYED , OUR TRAINER TELLS ME TO INTRODUCE PURDEY TO AS MANY PEOPLE AND DOGS EACH WEEK AS POSS ON WALKS BUT THE AMOUNT OF DOG OWNERS THAT ARE DOWN RIGHT RUDE AND DON'T WANT YOUR "INTRAINNING PUP" AROUND THEIR "PERFECT TRAINED PUP" SURELY THEY WERE IN MY SHOES NOT THAT LONG AGO!!!!!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

grahama said:


> Hi gunnr,
> 
> his philosophy is not so much teaching dogs to meet other dogs, but more how to have well ballanced dog. He does this by advising people to treat dogs as dogs, not humans and using exercise, discipline and affection in that order. It is also all about being your dogs pack leader so it knows its place and doesn't try to be dominant over you, thus giving an obedient loving dog.
> 
> Thats the theory anyway !!!


 I like it!
It works very well in theory, application and practice. 
The quickest way to confuse a dog is to have it in a position where there is no clear cut leader.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Barrel Owner, I hope you didn't misinterpret my post. I like to introduce people to my dog too but i find that on the street if you asked everyone you meet : "Hi can our dogs say hi to each other?", it would be pretty time consuming and disruptive. Kinda like the unwritten rule among runners that if you are out for a run you just wave and say hi rather than stop and talk, lest you ruin the momentum of your run. I think when out dog walking you have to play it by ear. My experience is that most people out on a walk with their dog, just want to smile and say hi, and you are right, most don't want your "Big Vizsla" , sniffing about their 'little poodle'. In a setting where dogs are playing around such as in a dog park, then introduce the dog to whoever is receptive. A well socialized dog is an important personality trait for sure. Carolyn


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

NO BLAZE WAS N'T RESPONDING TO YOUR POST BUT BY THE SOUNDS OF IT WE BOTH KNOW WHERE WE ARE COMING FROM!!!
KIND REGARDS


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

eh, my dogs were never really introduced to other dogs when they were little so they're kinda socially backwards when it comes to other dogs, with people they're fine thou


----------



## grnyg (Mar 31, 2009)

I too agree with your sentiment. Guszti ran a couple of houses over to meet some dogs and the owner went crazy shooing her dogs into the house as he approached. I too have never seen a single iota of aggression from my 11 month old Vizsla, towards dogs or humans; so far when he plays with others he too is the submissive one, even when he is the larger dog in the group. Their non-aggresive nature is one of the Vizsla's many benefits. 

I too watch the Dog Whisperer with my wife and I agree with Cesar's philosophy in terms of treating dogs like dogs, especially when it comes to using exercise to affect behavioral change.


----------

